# 2nd Floor Window above a 1st Floor Roof



## snowroski (Aug 31, 2010)

2009 I-Codes, Northeast Pennsylvania...we get sometimes substantial snow here...

Existing two story SFR, owner wants to put a single story addition to the home.  The roof on the addition is only going to be 3" below the 2nd floor window.  My concern is large snow loads accumulating with the snow and ice building up around the window and siding.

Any codes, thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## texasbo (Aug 31, 2010)

Snow could accumulate around first floor doors and windows as well.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 31, 2010)

We see it here all the time on new construction usually 6 to 9 inches above the roof though. One reason for that is to allow enough room to properly seal and flash the window. If this window is existing i would be concerned with how it may have been installed. Most likely it was just set into a bead of caulking and therefore may be a problem with what you described.


----------



## jim baird (Aug 31, 2010)

No codes help I've ever known, just bad design.  Here where snow is rare, those window sills and sash get loaded with rain splatter and have a shortened service life.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a quick question- If there is a surface located outside the window less than 44" below the sill height, would you allow 5.0 SF opening or 5.7 SF? Contractors have told me that some inspectors have allowed the 5.0 if there is a roof 4/12 slope or less or even a deck/balcony located outside the emergency escape and rescue opening. Any comments or thoughts.


----------



## TJacobs (Aug 31, 2010)

If it is not a grade floor opening as defined by the IRC, I would say 5.7.

2006 IRC:

GRADE FLOOR OPENING. A window or other opening located such that the sill height of the opening is not more than 44 inches (1118 mm) above or below the finished ground level adjacent to the opening.

R310.1.1 Minimum opening area.

All emergency escape and rescue openings shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5.7 square feet (0.530 m2).

Exception: *Grade floor openings* shall have a minimum net clear opening of 5 square feet (0.465 m2).



			
				Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question- If there is a surface located outside the window less than 44" below the sill height, would you allow 5.0 SF opening or 5.7 SF? Contractors have told me that some inspectors have allowed the 5.0 if there is a roof 4/12 slope or less or even a deck/balcony located outside the emergency escape and rescue opening. Any comments or thoughts.


----------



## MarkRandall (Aug 31, 2010)

nothing to prohibit having a window as you describe. The same snow problem can occur with window wells to a basement bedroom. Would you look at that case the same? As others have mentioned, it's desirable to have as much space as possible to get the proper flashing installed.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Did OP say bedrooms?

Are you sure the windows have to be 5.0 or 5.7 S.F.?

Could u have a fixed window on the second floor meeting height to sill requirement?

If its a bedroom would'nt you be required to only have one window meet egress and the others in the room be less S.F?

Agree with Jim Baird, bad design!


----------



## jar546 (Aug 31, 2010)

Under the 09 codes, sidewall flashing must extend up a minimum of 4" so they need at least 4" above the roof before the window.


----------



## snowroski (Aug 31, 2010)

I completely agree, 2nd floor bedroom 5.7 window regardless of roof next to it.

Good looking on the 4" flashing requirement.


----------



## jim baird (Sep 1, 2010)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question- If there is a surface located outside the window less than 44" below the sill height, would you allow 5.0 SF opening or 5.7 SF? Contractors have told me that some inspectors have allowed the 5.0 if there is a roof 4/12 slope or less or even a deck/balcony located outside the emergency escape and rescue opening. Any comments or thoughts.


That kind of interp is what they call a "stretcher", to say the least.


----------



## Yankee (Sep 2, 2010)

right. . . the two issues have nothing in common except that they are about windows : )


----------



## texas transplant (Sep 3, 2010)

Inspector 102,

5.7 period.   Grade is grade.   I agree with Jim Baird, that is a real stretch.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Sep 3, 2010)

Bad design, and 5.7.


----------



## peach (Sep 3, 2010)

ibid.... too short, so I agree with Glennman


----------

